# manatees in Pensacola



## jdhkingfisher (Aug 6, 2010)

me and john(chaps) went fishin in the yaks this morning and fished topwater for a few hours. I gave up topwater and started fishing some docks near by when i hear what i thought was a dolphin. wronggg... paddled to them and there was a group of 5 or 6 right under me. So i broke the gopro out and started filming. too bad the visibility wasnt better but still some awesome shots came out. be careful out there when your running the grass flats, these animals do exist out there. enjoy the video.


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

That is cool, I would have had to get in with them


----------



## jdhkingfisher (Aug 6, 2010)

i didnt miss a beat, as soon as i saw em i jumped in haha


----------



## WAHOOU39 (Jan 14, 2008)

that is awesome! they are incredible creatures, my son and I seen a single swimming east to west one afternoon in july on pcb city pier. it was in about 5 feet of water........ 1st one i have seen in 25 years pier fishing


----------



## Caspr21 (Oct 4, 2007)

we saw them last weekend in grand lagoon yatch club.........took a few pics.....but didnt post


----------



## whome (Oct 2, 2007)

Anyone who is out there enough has seen them plenty. Those who know better do not post....


----------



## Worn Out (May 10, 2008)

*well said..*



Capt. Jon Pinney said:


> Anyone who is out there enough has seen them plenty. Those who know better do not post....


We don't need more "idle speed only "zones...


----------



## Linkovich (Oct 24, 2007)

Capt. Jon Pinney said:


> Anyone who is out there enough has seen them plenty. Those who know better do not post....


 ^ what he said


----------



## 60hertz (Oct 1, 2007)

Let's hope that "the man" doesn't see this and come to your house and write you a ticket...you should check the laws regarding how you interact with wildlife before posting videos like this on the internet.


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

60hertz said:


> Let's hope that "the man" doesn't see this and come to your house and write you a ticket...you should check the laws regarding how you interact with wildlife before posting videos like this on the internet.


He wasn't feeding or touching them and was in a non-motorized boat/smimming....perfectly legal as that does not constitute harassing wildlife

As from FWC website...
*BEING NEAR MANATEES*


 _*Look, but don't touch manatees.*_ Also, don't feed manatees or give them water. If manatees become accustomed to being around people, they can alter their behavior in the wild, perhaps causing them to lose their natural fear of boats and humans, which may make them more susceptible to harm. _Passive observation_ is the best way to interact with manatees and all wildlife.
 Do not pursue or chase a manatee if you see one while you are swimming, snorkeling, diving or operating a boat.
 Never poke, prod or stab a manatee with your hands, feet or any object.
 If a manatee avoids you, you should avoid it.
 Give manatees space to move. Don't isolate or single out an individual manatee from its group, and don't separate a cow and her calf.
 Keep hands and objects to yourself. Don't attempt to snag, hook, hold, grab, pinch or ride a manatee.
 Avoid excessive noise and splashing if a manatee appears in your swimming area.
 Use snorkel gear when attempting to watch manatees. The sound of bubbles from SCUBA gear may cause manatees to leave the area.
 Float at the surface of the water to passively observe the manatees. Remember, look, but don't touch.


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

*This must have been photo shopped from Crystal River, there ain't NO manatees here in Pensacola.*


----------



## billyk (Nov 15, 2007)

they where photo shopped from Crystal River...there are ABSOLUTELY NO MANATEES in this region, move along citizens, move along, nothing to see here


----------



## FenderBender (Oct 2, 2007)

BananaTom said:


> *This must have been photo shopped from Crystal River, there ain't NO manatees here in Pensacola.*


x2, I thought I saw a herd of 3 two summers ao while surfing off Portofino, paddled over to them, mermaids. Too hot here in the summer, too cold in the winter. They don't exist.


----------



## capt'n slim (Feb 8, 2008)

Still didn't see no manatees, looked like maybe a group of sea turtles or fat dolphins (prolly from all the extinct ARS). Or else it is a photoshop of ssomewhere more southern. With the last couple of winters ain't no way a sea cow could survive up here.


----------



## Bullshark (Mar 19, 2009)

I heard a report that a hippo escaped from Gulf Breeze zoo. I spent many many days on the water in Pensacola and have never heard of a manatee sighting. This has to be either a doctored video or the escaped hippo.


----------



## N2FISHN (Aug 4, 2008)

In south florida we call them speed bumps....hahahaha... also lets hope they move along unless we want 10 more miles of no wake zones ..


----------



## Wharf Rat (Sep 27, 2007)

Really, Capt.? I mean come on, so you think he's letting the cat out of the bag that manatees make their way up here on occasion in the summer...all b/c of this video, nobody ever knew it before?? The guy is just sharing a neat experience he had...which you've done plenty of times on here as well.



Capt. Jon Pinney said:


> Anyone who is out there enough has seen them plenty. Those who know better do not post....


----------



## bottomfeeder (Aug 6, 2009)

Looked like a sasquatch to me:shifty:


----------



## whome (Oct 2, 2007)

Wharf Rat said:


> Really, Capt.? I mean come on, so you think he's letting the cat out of the bag that manatees make their way up here on occasion in the summer...all b/c of this video, nobody ever knew it before?? The guy is just sharing a neat experience he had...which you've done plenty of times on here as well.


What I am saying is that it doesn't seem like making a big deal out of it and posting it on an internet site will benefit anyone but the dummies who make the regulations. I am sure you have fished down south before and have seen the rediculous regulations to protect manatees. Don't get me wrong, protect the manatee's, but rediculous over the top regulations are just that, rediculous. If you think regulators don't monitor internet forums then you are wrong.

Do a search about manatee regulations in south florida on their forums. They complain about it as much as we complain about different regulations up here.

All we need is for the PNJ or WEAR to get bored with no news one day this week then put this through the media outlets...

Seems most everyone on this thread agree's with me but you....


----------



## Wharf Rat (Sep 27, 2007)

Wirelessly posted



Capt. Jon Pinney said:


> Wharf Rat said:
> 
> 
> > Really, Capt.? I mean come on, so you think he's letting the cat out of the bag that manatees make their way up here on occasion in the summer...all b/c of this video, nobody ever knew it before?? The guy is just sharing a neat experience he had...which you've done plenty of times on here as well.
> ...


And all I'm saying is do you really think those dummies don't already know that manatees show up here from time to time? Or do you really believe they find out about it on the internet. And by the way, everyone else that's posting on here like you are just confirming that manatees are present here more often than most would think...just in a more humorous manner. Regardless, we will never have a population like they do in those areas that have tons of restricted waters...unless that whole algore global warming thing caused by all that diesel smoke ruins it for us.


----------



## whome (Oct 2, 2007)

Wharf Rat said:


> Wirelessly posted
> 
> 
> 
> And all I'm saying is do you really think those dummies don't already know that manatees show up here from time to time? Or do you really believe they find out about it on the internet. And by the way, everyone else that's posting on here like you are just confirming that manatees are present here more often than most would think...just in a more humorous manner. Regardless, we will never have a population like they do in those areas that have tons of restricted waters...unless that whole algore global warming thing caused by all that diesel smoke ruins it for us.


I think that if those dummies who create regulations feel like they can convince a majority of people that we have manatees up here then can justify the regulations easier. If they feel like they can create it with justification then they will do it. Next thing you know they will be putting a bag limit on the stupid sea cows...


----------



## Magic236 (Oct 1, 2007)

Capt Pinney - give the kid a break, he's in a kayak in shallow water, not on a Sportfisherman


----------



## Sea-r-cy (Oct 3, 2007)

Mermaids. :whistling:

Sea-r-cy


----------



## Cast-N-Call (Apr 21, 2009)

Did you deep fry it or bake it? Ritz cracker crusted and fried in lard is my favorite.
Sure is gonna be hard to move that kayak around when they enforce the manatee safe flexible paddles.


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

cool video, thank for posting, just goes to show, one can see anything once they get out there. Super experience


----------



## johnsonbeachbum (Oct 1, 2007)

Capt. Jon Pinney said:


> What I am saying is that it doesn't seem like making a big deal out of it and posting it on an internet site will benefit anyone but the dummies who make the regulations. I am sure you have fished down south before and have seen the rediculous regulations to protect manatees. Don't get me wrong, protect the manatee's, but rediculous over the top regulations are just that, rediculous. If you think regulators don't monitor internet forums then you are wrong.
> 
> Do a search about manatee regulations in south florida on their forums. They complain about it as much as we complain about different regulations up here.
> 
> ...


Well your concern and effort to "keep such news off the internet" is about a month too late.
The PNJ reported the subject animals with an article back in the end of July.
The people reading that article are more inclined to go out to find them and cause problems then the people that read this forum.


----------



## marmidor (Mar 15, 2008)

Forum cops at it AGAIN!!!!


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

marmidor said:


> Forum cops at it AGAIN!!!!


+1, chill out. its a cool video, thanks for posting.


----------



## frayedknot (May 26, 2010)

Guys, this is why i joined the Gulf Coast Fishing Connection. You guys are unbelievable. The guy is just trying to share his experience. Do you think they are going to shut down the interecoastal to a no wake zone over a handfull of manatee sightings? I have seen them there every summer for all of my life. GET REAL. Ill be on the Fishing Connection from now on. 

Bunch of Wanna Bee's


----------



## frayedknot (May 26, 2010)

Guys = Capt Pinney and all the other fisherman wanna bee's that just bash other people for shareing their experiences. Go fishing and quit bitching about it from the couch.


----------



## whome (Oct 2, 2007)

frayedknot said:


> Ill be on the Fishing Connection from now on.


Don't forget to take your ball when you leave :thumbsup:


----------



## Friedandtartared (Dec 21, 2010)

I saw a Manatee surrounded by Red Snapper biting on the Manatee last month about 2 miles out in the Gulf. Poor Manatee looked stressed out.


----------



## Jighead (Feb 11, 2009)

*BEING NEAR Happy Fun Ball*


_*Look, but don't touch Happy Fun Ball.*_ Also, don't feed Happy Fun Ball or give them water. If Happy Fun Ball become accustomed to being around people, they can alter their behavior in the wild, perhaps causing them to lose their natural fear of boats and humans, which may make them more susceptible to harm. _Passive observation_ is the best way to interact with Happy Fun Ball and all wildlife.
Do not pursue or chase a Happy Fun Ball if you see one while you are swimming, snorkeling, diving or operating a boat.
Never poke, prod or stab a Happy Fun Ball with your hands, feet or any object.
If a Happy Fun Ball avoids you, you should avoid it.
Give Happy Fun Ball space to move. Don't isolate or single out an individual manatee from its group, and don't separate a cow and her calf.
Keep hands and objects to yourself. Don't attempt to snag, hook, hold, grab, pinch or ride a Happy Fun Ball .
Avoid excessive noise and splashing if a Happy Fun Ball appears in your swimming area.
Use snorkel gear when attempting to watch Happy Fun Ball . The sound of bubbles from SCUBA gear may cause manatees to leave the area.
Float at the surface of the water to passively observe the Happy Fun Ball . Remember, look, but don't touch.


----------



## marmidor (Mar 15, 2008)

Be careful what you say boys y'all know the "MOD. GOD SQUAD" is watching!!!!! Haha!!!


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

I dont see where Capt Jon was bashing anyone, he stated an opinion just like everyone.


----------



## bigrick (Sep 29, 2010)

I too have seen red snapper and gags eating poor manatees alive, if only there was something the goverment could do about lowering the population of those 2 species.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

marmidor said:


> Forum cops at it AGAIN!!!!



What, he can't have an opinion cause he is a mod.


----------



## chad403 (Apr 20, 2008)

*yep*

Boat speed bumps... give it 3 years the entire ICW will be no wake

The winter will kill them


----------



## Bullshark (Mar 19, 2009)

frayedknot said:


> Guys, this is why i joined the Gulf Coast Fishing Connection. You guys are unbelievable. The guy is just trying to share his experience. Do you think they are going to shut down the interecoastal to a no wake zone over a handfull of manatee sightings? I have seen them there every summer for all of my life. GET REAL. Ill be on the Fishing Connection from now on.
> 
> Bunch of Wanna Bee's


GCFC is like Hollywood or the French! It's so much better over here, it's all the old posters and no drama, it's better than what you like.... If it's so much better go there. Why would we want to here you opinion about the forums you don't see pff'rs over there posting how much better PFF is.


----------



## marmidor (Mar 15, 2008)

Splittine said:


> What, he can't have an opinion cause he is a mod.


Which "he" are you speaking of??


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

marmidor said:


> Which "he" are you speaking of??


Well there was only one mod that posted on here when you made that statement so try process of elimination.


----------

